# Li'l Hustler interior ?'s



## li'l Hustler (Sep 2, 2005)

Does any one know where i can get a new automatic shifter knob and a gauge cluster pannel?


----------



## nizmo559 (Mar 4, 2003)

li'l Hustler said:


> Does any one know where i can get a new automatic shifter knob and a gauge cluster pannel?



You should think about customizing a all aluminum gauge panel like the race prepped 510's have. Very practical and light weight.

Probably hit the junk yard up for any old auto datsun for the shift handle. Just eye it up see if the screw fits.

I'm not sure if they make them new.


----------



## Surf (Aug 19, 2005)

li'l Hustler said:


> Does any one know where i can get a new automatic shifter knob and a gauge cluster pannel?


Shifter handle/knob is still available thru Nissan p/n 34920-P4928. It runs about $70.00. If your just needing the finish panel for the gauges , it is no longer available from Nissan. But if another source references the OEM p/n. It is 25010-B8060 or 25010-B6400. Used to run about $130.00.


----------

